# HD Projector Cabling



## SteveMcQueen (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm a project novice, but learning everyday. So here's a quick, yet probably silly question.

We bought a BenQ projector, that is touted as HD. Has HDMI port, has every port I have ever seen, on this projector. We bought it for a show. Now out theater wants to do a movie screening, which we do once and a while, has have done successfully on a DVD player to a hung projector. This movie has to be either come from a Blue Ray disc or HD QT file. Not sure that that last one is. SO I'm assuming that to keep it HD, we have to go out of a computer, (Mac), to HDMI to the projector.

How can we do that?
The cable has to be fairly long (over 50'), are there HDMI cable like that that keeps it HD
Can HD video go over VGA as keep it HD

I'm just worried that it will work, but the cable I used didn't keep it 1080. I'm sure I'm not using the term HD right, but you guys get the drift. Thanks in advance!

Steve


----------



## Amiers (Oct 9, 2013)

How did you have it hooked up before for the show. If you had just a VGA then it won't be HD. Our setup is a 720p projector with a 100ish foot DVI cable to a DVI bootster to a DVI to HDMI converter cable and the video looks like it should. With a fresh install though I would go with something simpler and just get this HDMI Cable 
Built in booster and any newer DVD Bluray or Computer will hook up to it.


----------



## MNicolai (Oct 9, 2013)

We use either the Extron Pro Series cables for long-distance HDMI install cable or Crestron's cables. Neither have failed us for runs in the neighborhood of 50'.

We generally lean towards using FSR's DR-PCB-H series cables for over 50'. They transmit the HDMI video signal over fiber without needing an external conversion device. This allows them to transmit up to some absurdly long distances. That said, they can be a bit hefty on price, but compared to a conventional copper cable, don't require the purchase of a signal booster.

You will need to do this either HDMI or DVI, as anything on a Blu-Ray is liable to have HDCP content-protection enabled. VGA does not support the HDCP protocol while HDMI and DVI do. It's possible that you will encounter HDCP for files or discs played off of the Mac as well as off of a Blu-Ray player. Anything content-protected played back on the Mac would need a digital output (DVI, HDMI, etc. ---- not VGA) to support HDCP.

It's important to note that just because a projector has an HDMI port does not necessarily mean that it has an HD image resolution of 1920x1080. You may want to verify that your projector is capable of supporting that resolution.


----------



## techieman33 (Oct 9, 2013)

If your are outputting the signal from a computer make sure it's outputting the correct resolution.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 10, 2013)

First off, I assume that you do not have any intermediary devices between your source and projector. Is this correct? If using any kind of adapter, make sure that it can pass HDCP. You mention greater than 50', but do you know how much? Getting up to 65', you could go with something like this. Anything more could require intermediary devices or a hybrid (fiber/copper) cable.

HD QT = High Definition Quicktime file (so you will need proper codecs)


----------



## SteveMcQueen (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for there responses. 50' will do. We were just going from out computer/Bluray right to the projector. I did not know about the protected content VGA thing, and that would have totally sucked if that happened, so thanks for preventing that train wreck. I think I'm gonna hold off to see exactly what files(HDQT or Bluray) we will have before we buy.


----------



## museav (Oct 19, 2013)

VGA or RGBHV can transmit HD resolution signals, however they will not do so with Blu-Ray players (Analog Sunset) or for HDCP protected content. But something like 1280x720, 1920x1080 or 1600x1200 unencrypted computer outputs can be run over VGA/RGBHV.

If you connect two devices via HDMI that will, in theory, provide communication between the devices to set what they believe to be the optimal settings for those devices, including resolution. However, what they define as optimal may not be what you want which can then require manually setting the source resolution.

Although usually used for longer runs, you might also consider HDMI over CAT/UTP as an option.

The usual caveat with cables that if they will be in place for any period of time that they then need to be properly rated and installed. Cables run in walls, inside risers, in plenum spaces, etc. need to be properly rated for that application. And the cables need to be properly supported and not laid on ceilings or hung off ductwork and piping. These factors can affect both the cable itself and the length required.


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2013)

If 50ft is enough, a decent quality HDMI cable will probably work just fine.


----------

